# referral for chinese tutor



## dcollins346 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello,

Can anyone refer me to a good Chinese tutor/agency? I would like to have an in-home tutor once a week. Tutor needs to have flexibility to come to our house monday or tuesday evening. 

Any referrals or advice on setting this up would be appreciated.

Thanks for your help

Donovan


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

I do know of a retired high level chinese tutor with a doctorate from china's leading university, but i cant be certain she will accept outgo type of tuition though. let me know.


----------

